# Best Finish for Mahogany Coffee Table



## Big Daddy Kona (Jan 31, 2012)

I am ready to apply a finish to a coffee table built from solid mahogany. As a coffee table generally sees a lot of traffic, I want a finish that will be durable and will also define the beauty of the wood. The table top was done as a glue-up and has had the grain filled with Behrens water based grain filler. I have sanded the top with 320 grit paper and I'm ready to go into the finishing process. I originally planned to use Minwax Wipe-on Poly in Clear-Satin. I am not using any stain on the wood as the Mahogany is such a lovely color. I would appreciate some advise from some of you more experienced woodworkers out there.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Best? 
I suspect that there is no such thing as a best. There may be finishes that meet your needs however. 

I suggest you get yourself a can of General Finishes Enduro Pre Cat 181

It has become my go to finish.
Beautiful looking - - - nothing like that god awful ugly stinking damn Min Wax Urethane. It's as pretty ( more so maybe) as a hand rubbed oiled and waxed finish and they are damn purdy. Except it is also tough as nails. 
You can get build if you want, but it's no matter. The stuff dries dust proof in mere moments. It is water cleanup. The cans say it's for spraying, but I brush it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a big fan of General Finishes products also. Not a minwax fan at all. I haven't used the finish that Cliff mentioned, but I have used their wipe on poly and it was easy to apply and dried beautifully. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Daddy Kona (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks for your feedback*

I took your advice and used the General Finishes top coat. I bought the HP water based top coat. I want the grain to pop but do not want a high gloss finish, so I am applying 3 coats of gloss and then plan to finish it off with 1 coat of satin.

Thanks again.
BDK :icon_cool:


----------

